# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: مشکل در برنامه نویسی PIC با پاسکال

## h4818t

سلام
یه برنامه pic از یه سایت گرفتم. میخوام یه قسمت هاییش رو تغییر برم اما یه پروسیجر تعریف کرده به اسم interrup. چون interrup جزو پروسیجر های خود پاسکال هست کامپایلر ارور میده. وقتی هم اسمش رو عوض می کنم ارور ها بیشتر میشه. در ظاهر هم هر چی تو برنامه گشتم ربطی بین ارور ها و این پروسیجر ندیدم لطفا اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه. 
این لینک سورس برنامه هست به زبون پاسکال

----------

